# IBS, Groin pain, Back pain



## Shaun14 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi there. Ive been having IBS for a year now, I was on tablets and fybogel, after a few months i changed my lifestyle whole around, started eating better and it seems to make a big difference. So i stopped taking the tablets and fybogel, now after a few months after stopping. I seem to be getting lower back pain when i lie down and groin pain. I did have a lump on my testicle and did go and see the doctor and said it was a cyst. Im quite worried if this pain is caused by this lump, However i do get bowel movements when i do get this pain and it does seem relieve a bit better when i pass wind, embarrssing i know.Can IBS cause this pain however?ThanksShaun


----------



## Kirballsorts (Sep 5, 2010)

YES lol, i know im a girl, but ive always had lower back pain, side pain stomach pain, just pain in that general area, and i think your pain is probably due to IBS. it might be best to go to the doctor though, just to make sure


----------



## tiny12dancerr (Aug 26, 2011)

Although I am also a girl I do get a lot of lower back pain and pain on my left side. I have been told this pain in my left side or all over my abdomen is my colon spasming and I was given muscle relaxants for it. It is best to seek medical help for this though because IBS does affect everyone differently but I do think that this is a common symptom of the syndrome.


----------

